# Do you have "friends" on SAS?



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

Do you feel like you have multiple friends on here? Whether you see them irl or not...do you feel that there are multiple people on this site that you are happy to "talk" to and that are happy to talk to you too? 

Or is more just a collection of people that post or read posts and who come and go more or less insignificantly?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

yeah, sure. i like talking to all of them and i think most of them like talking to me. the others just talk to me when they have nothing better to do and are bored. i think those people feel i am a waste of their time ordinarily.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

I wish. 

I feel like people are put off by my personality. Even people "like me".


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Not anymore.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I guess I have a couple people on here that I talk to. But I still suck at it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yes


----------



## Darkmaster006 (Jul 6, 2015)

Not yet, at least.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Blushy said:


> I wish.
> 
> I feel like people are put off by my personality. Even people "like me".


Wow really? I've seen a few of your posts, you seem like a friendly person:smile2: & I notice that a lot of people compliment your photos, I'd think you'd have a lot of SAS friends to an extent.


----------



## legallyalone (Jan 24, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Yes


How did you do it? It seems really hard.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Someone happy to talk to me? Now you're just being silly.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Sometimes.



minimized said:


> Someone happy to talk to me? Now you're just being silly.


Fwiw, I enjoy your posts. I don't think it would be hard for people to like talking with you.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

legallyalone said:


> How did you do it? It seems really hard.


Just paid attention to people's posts and found a few people I have things in common with.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

SmartCar said:


> Wow really? I've seen a few of your posts, you seem like a friendly person:smile2: & I notice that a lot of people compliment your photos, I'd think you'd have a lot of SAS friends to an extent.


I only recently come back to SAS after a long hiatus. Maybe it's all in my head. I always feel like I'm word vomiting a bunch of comments into an endless tunnel here. It's probably my own fault I don't make friends. I will reply once or twice then I feel awkward and stop. Don't even get me started on PMs. They freak me out because I hate feeling obligated/pressured to reply.. I usually end up ignoring PMs and that makes me feel terrible.

I feel like I post too many pictures on here (which makes me feel like people think I am seeking attention). But photography helps my anxiety and it's easier posting pictures instead of words.


----------



## lmao (Feb 20, 2012)

I used to, but they always end up ignoring my messages so I just gave up eventually. I always had to initiate conversation on top of that.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

It's hard for me to think of anyone as a "friend"...so, no. When I first joined the site, there were some people I talked to, but found myself feeling bad when they didn't reply(or took a loooong time to reply)...as if I were expecting a constant flow of conversation. Guess people get bored talking to the same person over and over and over, so I can understand why it would taper off. So...I find it better to keep things short and about things I don't expect an answer to.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

It's a waste of time.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Blushy said:


> I only recently come back to SAS after a long hiatus. Maybe it's all in my head. I always feel like I'm word vomiting a bunch of comments into an endless tunnel here. It's probably my own fault I don't make friends. I will reply once or twice then I feel awkward and stop. Don't even get me started on PMs. They freak me out because I hate feeling obligated/pressured to reply.. I usually end up ignoring PMs and that makes me feel terrible.
> 
> I feel like I post too many pictures on here (which makes me feel like people think I am seeking attention). But photography helps my anxiety and it's easier posting pictures instead of words.


Don't feel bad about that, for some that's a form of therapy.. taking photos, no crime in that:smile2: & you don't have to reply to a PM, that's perfectly fine, you owe no one anything.. but maybe just in case.. let the person know that you don't want to talk, for some people when you end a conversation abruptly, they may feel like they did something wrong.. not in all cases, but it's good to maybe let people know where you're coming from, & we all say things out of random, it's SAS.. I don't know you that well in terms of your relationships with people here.. but you appear like a nice person:smile2:


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah a few. We just seemed to "click" have similar personalities and/or points of view on many things. There are some cool people on here.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I had people I used to chat with. I left for several weeks and I came back and 90% of everybody I knew was gone.  I still text one person though who rarely posts here anymore.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

No. I honestly don't know how I feel about having online friends. Most people bore me. And it seems pointless to pursue a friendship with the very few who don't because ultimately nothing ever seems to come out of an online friendship. I force myself to restrain my emotions toward people I like on the internet to avoid becoming attached.

I'm sure there are people on here who like me though. I bet I could guess a few of them.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I have people on here whom have my cell number. So, yes, I do have friends on here. 
Ooo, and Skype.


----------



## NE2 (May 5, 2015)

Nope. I had one but she suddenly cut off contact. I can't even make friends online.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I do


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I think so :stu


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

There are people I consider friends. They may not feel the same way about me. I don't always talk to them because there isn't always much to say. You wonder if it might just be annoying to try and say some gibberish.

And, just in general, I like the people here. Partly because they don't always like themselves. They deal with things I deal with even if we aren't exactly the same. So I feel a fellowship of sorts with fellow SASers.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

It feels more depressing. Especially when you see their visitor messages and they are having better conversation than what we're having.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Keiner mag mich.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't know(that probably says it all). I don't know how others view me. I don't have anyone I've spoken to regularly for a long time(anymore).


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Not really. Farthest I go are usually several replies before the other party stops responding. Eventually I just come on here to kill some time and boredom by contributing to posts and giving a piece of my mind without expecting for anyone to read them or to make any friendships, but am open to them if they shall come.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

Not really. I only consider someone a friend if I talk to them on a near-daily basis, which hasn't happened in a very very long time :rain


----------



## theloneleopard (Jul 5, 2015)

I had one, back with my old account. We used to email pretty frequently. I don't know if he's still "active", but his account's still here.



Blushy said:


> Don't even get me started on PMs. They freak me out because I hate feeling obligated/pressured to reply.. I usually end up ignoring PMs and that makes me feel terrible.
> 
> I feel like I post too many pictures on here *(which makes me feel like people think I am seeking attention)*. But photography helps my anxiety and it's easier posting pictures instead of words.


To be quite honest, that's the impression* I'm* getting and I've only been back _two_ days. I mean, it's obvious that the male population is _really_ enjoying your photos, but *what* exactly are you trying to communicate or gain? _How_ does it help with your anxiety?

I mean, the pictures are obviously going to garner male attention and with it, lots of PMs. Which you say you hate, ignore, and then end up feeling guilty/terrible for.

I guess I'm trying to understand where you're coming from. Because this is one of the few sites I've _ever_ posted my profile pic on, *hate* taking pictures and prefer to appreciated for my words rather than my "selfies".


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes, a few. Some of them I've known since I joined the site.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I don't know. I haven't been here long enough for them yet.

There are a few people whose posts I like reading/who always start good threads, but I would never tell them that because I would be too embarrassed. That's probably how a lot of people feel on here, and if we didn't feel like that, maybe we would all have more SAS friends.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Nah, I use the place mostly as an open journal, and that's fine. Some people have added me but I feel most of them just wanted to cheer me up after watching me figuratively whip myself. Truth be told, I find 1-on-1 conversations tiresome and stressful.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

theloneleopard said:


> I had one, back with my old account. We used to email pretty frequently. I don't know if he's still "active", but his account's still here.
> 
> To be quite honest, that's the impression* I'm* getting and I've only been back _two_ days. I mean, it's obvious that the male population is _really_ enjoying your photos, but *what* exactly are you trying to communicate or gain? _How_ does it help with your anxiety?
> 
> ...


This is the kind of stuff I'm talking about right here. There are people that post selfies or whatever all the time and it's fine. (I actually recall an attractive someone that posted next to daily in the outfit thread and she was like a ****ing hero here and everyone's bestfriend.) But because I'm "attractive" and [whatever reason people dislike me] it's attention seeking. Nothing more aggravating than feeling constantly judged here. This is the exact reason I left before. I hate feeling like I need to apologize for being myself and having fun. I'm done. I don't know why I decided to open up on this thread.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Blushy said:


> This is the kind of stuff I'm talking about right here. There are people that post selfies or whatever all the time and it's fine. (I actually recall an attractive someone that posted next to daily in the outfit thread and she was like a ****ing hero here and everyone's bestfriend.) But because I'm "attractive" and [whatever reason people dislike me] it's attention seeking. Nothing more aggravating than feeling constantly judged here. This is the exact reason I left before. I hate feeling like I need to apologize for being myself and having fun. I'm done. I don't know why I decided to open up on this thread.


There isn't any rule as how you should enjoy your time while you are on here. Just because others might not like posting pictures of themselves doesn't mean you have to dislike it too. There might be a way to turn off private messages (not sure) if that sort of thing gets on your nerves. Unless it is something specifically against the site rules, nobody can really tell you what you can/can't do!


----------



## Mikko (Jan 21, 2014)

I have. Some of them I met here, some of them I met by Skype. I enjoy talking to them


----------



## Wylini (Mar 23, 2015)

No.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

They never last.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

SmartCar said:


> Don't feel bad about that, for some that's a form of therapy.. taking photos, no crime in that:smile2: & you don't have to reply to a PM, that's perfectly fine, you owe no one anything.. but maybe just in case.. let the person know that you don't want to talk, for some people when you end a conversation abruptly, they may feel like they did something wrong.. not in all cases, but it's good to maybe let people know where you're coming from, & we all say things out of random, it's SAS.. I don't know you that well in terms of your relationships with people here.. but you appear like a nice person:smile2:


I actually just recently deleted most of my about me. At one point I had it in bold font that I am uncomfortable with PMs and that it's nothing personal. 

I need fill it out again but I haven't found the time to yet.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

Pffft no. I have imaginary SAS friends where I enjoy certain users posts and I feel maybe a sense of comradery that isn't actually there. But to make actual friends I'd have to message people and that's too nerve wrecking to do first. If you live by the sword you die by the sword and I _hate_ the ****ing sword!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Blushy said:


> This is the kind of stuff I'm talking about right here. There are people that post selfies or whatever all the time and it's fine. (I actually recall an attractive someone that posted next to daily in the outfit thread and she was like a ****ing hero here and everyone's bestfriend.) But because I'm "attractive" and [whatever reason people dislike me] it's attention seeking. Nothing more aggravating than feeling constantly judged here. This is the exact reason I left before. I hate feeling like I need to apologize for being myself and having fun. I'm done. I don't know why I decided to open up on this thread.


It's not fair of course but the reason for that is because that other poster posted a lot on the forum as a whole and was a friendly poster. You don't post as much and so people make assumptions probably because of bad experiences they've had in the past with other people.

Please don't listen to them though, you do your thing. Why shouldn't you post photos here if you feel like it?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Blushy said:


> I actually just recently deleted most of my about me. At one point I had it in bold font that I am uncomfortable with PMs and that it's nothing personal.
> 
> I need fill it out again but I haven't found the time to yet.


I say eff it. Don't do it if you don't want to. Do whatever you want. You are married right? Or have a boyfriend? (Maybe I'm confusing you with someone else). I don't see how people could get angry about you not replying to private messages where people are hitting on you, especially if you are married(!) I don't really venture into the photo areas too often, but I guess if people really have an issue with it, they'd message the mods and they'd take appropriate action if it was out of control. Nobody forces them to click on those threads.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm super best friends with the mods. But only the mods. I can have you guys banned and stuff. Don't mess with me.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

joked35 said:


> I'm super best friends with the mods. But only the mods. I can have you guys banned and stuff. Don't mess with me.


So thats what i did wrong.... I didnt offend the right people :b


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Uh oh. I think I revealed the SAS illuminati. Oops.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

No


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I have quite a few friends on here. It's nice to be able to message people on here to feel my social void.


----------



## noctilune (Jun 8, 2015)

Yes, I've managed to make some friends here.


----------



## fotschi (Feb 25, 2015)

joked35 said:


> I'm super best friends with the mods. But only the mods. I can have you guys banned and stuff. Don't mess with me.


my dad is bill gates he runs sas. give me all your sweets or he will ban you.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I've never met anyone here in real life. Well, at least not on purpose.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

I come here to make stupid jokes. Not friends.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No. I've only had brief conversations over skype and the odd visitor messege. I mostly just post and hardly ever quote, never send PM's or visitor messeges unless they've sent one to me first.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

fotschi said:


> my dad is bill gates he runs sas. give me all your sweets or he will ban you.


Oh yea?! Oh yea?!?!?! Well I'm. Like.. Platinum super sayan 12 goku with a flying tank bomb that shoots mega laser nuke swords! :mum


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I've never met anyone here in real life. Well, at least not on purpose.


You have met people from here in real life on accident? Or somebody posted here that you already knew in real life?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

senkora said:


> Sometimes.
> 
> Fwiw, I enjoy your posts. I don't think it would be hard for people to like talking with you.


Thanks :b

I guess I have a way of disappointing. Because in the end I've got nothing much to say.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Evo1114 said:


> You have met people from here in real life on accident? Or somebody posted here that you already knew in real life?


The former. I don't think they recognized me though....at least not that I know of. It wasn't a complete surprise seeing as this was at a social group for shy people. Neither of them are frequent posters, so not terribly intriguing.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

komorikun said:


> The former. I don't think they recognized me though....at least not that I know of. It wasn't a complete surprise seeing as this was at a social group for shy people. Neither of them are frequent posters, so not terribly intriguing.


Ok. That makes sense. I was thinking you were like randomly walking down the grocery aisle and ran into a fellow SASer. How did you recognize them? Pictures? Or did they say they were members?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

My three best SAS buds @euphoria04 @Thedood and @missamanda I haven't interacted/texted in a while and it bums me out, and then there are a few other users I used to text and even talk on the phone with occasionally, and as far as PMs I prefer to only PM with one user in particular and that's about it. So for the most part it's mostly just interacting with different users on the forum.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

I've made like 2 or 3 friends on here, two of which i don't even speak to on sas just text and stuff. Other than that nope. Making friends is too difficult


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Yeah a couple. We talk almost daily (and have done for years).


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

EDIT: Yes, in turn you can find good people if you reach out and are consistent in keeping contact.
My best friend on here is @Cheesecake. We've known each other for four years. He's awesome ^_^. We've helped each other out. I couldn't ask for a better person for a support buddy on here. I met him once and we had the most awesome day ever.

My other friend on here @TrichyTerry she is really cool and funny. Wish I could talk to her more and see her again (I met her and her bf who is also from SAS earlier last year -- had a blast!). I've talked to @shelbster18 before on the phone years ago she is cool.

I've met quite a few people but I only trust a few people I talk to. Recently: @Yoyoyoyo my bud on SAS chat and @CloudsOfPurple my newest friend who is going to come visit me soon. I am excited!

Shout out to all my other SAS friends I talk to who listen to me vent and stuff.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

There are some SAS'ers that I do, or would enjoy talking to, but we don't know each other on a personal level. I came close to making friends, here and there, but nothing ever came from it. I be all like, "hey, have some friendship", they be like:








Though, I don't try very hard, honestly.


----------



## Blue2015 (Jul 3, 2015)

I voted no. But I'm getting to know a couple of people on here at the moment so I hope I'll of made someone I can call a friend soon.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

I really only talk to one person regularly.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

i had two people i was close with, one i still talk to sometimes but the other cut me off

i think its more to do with me than anyone else though, its like i have a mental block on getting close to people


----------



## iPOUT (May 11, 2015)

I have no friends . . . Yet.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

iPOUT said:


> I have no friends . . . Yet.


I just want to say that your username is AWESOME!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah right. Like anyone would want to be my friend.

It's more likely they end up hating me over some misunderstanding or another.


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

I only talk to one now and another on occasion. I had two close friends on here but one slowly drifted away.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Not really... A lot of people can't put up with my random bull****, methinks.

Either that, or they just don't feel like talking to me.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

No. For me, making friends online is just as difficult as in real life. Sometimes I think it's harder.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I've talked more extensively to different people on here over the years. Currently I don't really have anyone like that. It's really nice getting to know people, but keeping up with people in this way is something I'm just horrible at. If I'm not able to physically see a person then chances are I can't make it last. But either way I've met some cool people here and I appreciate that time.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

I had 2 friends and they were both perma banned a while ago. I am currently accepting applications.


----------



## Kodi (Jul 9, 2015)

Well, I did add this one girl, I thought she was really cool but anytime I have girl friends I feel like they think I just want to hit on them, but TBH rather have girl friends


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

we're associates at best


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Can't even make friends in real life anymore...

Though, I'd say I was more interactive and social(virtually, I guess) with SASers when I was using the chat (SAS version and tinychat rooms). 

Did managed to hang out with one SAS who lived an hour away from a couple of years ago. Lost contact though...


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

East said:


> we're associates at best


We're friends you scrub.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

nope.


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

No. Occasionally people PM me but I am too depressed/nervous to keep the conversation going very long.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't know what's wrong with me. I'm, like, incapable of socializing and making personal connections. It's like asking me to stop breathing.

Maybe a sort-of acquaintance (...associate?...) here and there, but otherwise I am totally alone here in the 'friend' sense.



Great. said:


> Or is more just a collection of people that post or read posts and who come and go more or less insignificantly?


The turnover rate here is something fierce. It makes me appreciate the ones who stay, and maybe in some way I feel a connection with them, but it's a distant one -- the appreciation is from afar.


----------



## XxCrystalXx (Jun 24, 2015)

To be honest, it is hard for me to make friends with people on here. Everyone is very active on this website, and I can't catch up.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

XxCrystalXx said:


> To be honest, it is hard for me to make friends with people on here. Everyone is very active on this website, and I can't catch up.


After 8 1/2 years, I still haven't caught up yet.


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

I just started using SAS, I'm hoping to make some new friends though. ☺
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mikko (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes. I don't add most of them here and I'm just close with few.


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

I've met some of my SAS friends irl =]


----------



## undertakerfreak1127 (Jul 20, 2015)

Nope, I haven't been here long enough for everyone to hate me yet.


----------



## Depressed94 (Jun 30, 2015)

no


----------



## Depressed94 (Jun 30, 2015)

In fact I dont know why the **** i'm on here


----------



## Nanoka (Jun 25, 2015)

No I don't but to be fair I am kinda new. I used to interact a lot in another SA forum along time ago, but nowadays I don't bother to approach anyone anymore (even irl) which is probably my main issue. I've just given up trying. I go through life making and losing friends that I am just tired of it all. But I am happy to make any friends here if anyone is interested.


----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)

I haven't been on here in years and have lost contact with them, but @laura024 and @missamanda will always be two of my greatest friends. Also @Ashley1990. @Event Horizon is my wife of over 2 years.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

They should make a thread called "Do you have enemies on SAS?"...in case they haven't.


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm not here to make friends. I'm here to be america's next top model


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Why do you have friends in scare quotes?


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

No, I just don't think I have the commitment to keep conversations with most people, before I start to lose interest or become too self-conscious.
Although, I've recently thought about trying to chat up someone I talked with briefly from here.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Not really, no. I'm used to having no friends though so I am not that bummed about it. :stu


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Sometimes you think you do, then you dont


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

i guess @Surly Wurly is my best friend on SAS now seeing as how i bug him all the time about errything. also @typemismatch even though we don't talk that much, but he knows a lot about me and once in a while he sends me toilet paper in the mail. i once tried to ship them together and then surly got mad at me ;_; it's like dude i'm just tryna be nice, your future happiness is very important to me ok.!!!

also i do miss my friends here from before my hiatus: @Schmilsson, @Frostbite, @Tumbling Destiny, @Veracity.

lol this internet nostalgia ╮(╯▽╰)╭


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> i guess @Surly Wurly *is my best friend on SAS now seeing as how i bug him all the time about errything. *also @typemismatch even though we don't talk that much, but he knows a lot about me and once in a while he sends me toilet paper in the mail. i once tried to ship them together and then surly got mad at me ;_; it's like dude i'm just tryna be nice, your future happiness is very important to me ok.!!!


lol yr such a gaybo, dude :cuddle

as for typemismatch...if its _meant to be_, we'll find each other in time :yes

actually probably not, you made it kinda awkward now ;|


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> lol yr such a gaybo, dude :cuddle
> 
> as for typemismatch...if its _meant to be_, we'll find each other in time :yes
> 
> actually probably not, you made it kinda awkward now ;|


eww what is up with that making out emoticon, get it out of my sight!! remove it remove it!!!! *claws eyes out*

and damnit i'm sorry. now i feel like one of those oblivious asian mums that tries too hard to talk up their nerdy son to the cute girl next door that they have their eye on as the future daughter-in-law and ends up accomplishing nothing but embarrass the **** out of them both.

don't be sad ok son?? i will buy you that nice vidya game you always wanted.


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

two are flying over in october. im squealing like a girl on the inside :\ on the inside. i can finally show them my dead ants collection


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> eww what is up with that making out emoticon, get it out of my sight!! remove it remove it!!!! *claws eyes out*


lol i see it as hugging and back rubbing. calm down x3 oke



> and damnit i'm sorry. now i feel like one of those oblivious asian mums that tries too hard to talk up their nerdy son to the cute girl next door that they have their eye on as the future daughter-in-law and ends up accomplishing nothing but *embarrass the **** out of them both.*


spot on!










i'm not ready to ƒuck typemismatch yet, i'm still not over bungle : /



> don't be sad ok son?? i will buy you that nice vidya game you always wanted.


but mom you said you'd get me hookers : |


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

some dear dear friends :heart


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

i have a flock of special piglets


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I think I do...? I'm afraid to list them because they might respond with, "Who are you?"

I have tons of friends. In my head.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Not really. I guess I have one I can call a friend, but I rarely respond to him. I used to have some friends on here, but they are long gone. I'm not a very likable internet person. I'm not funny or interesting enough online. No one even notices me on here; I just come here to vent. Oh well. I fail even worse offline.


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

I haven't been on here long enough. Made an account a while back...but just recently started getting back online. So hopefully in time my answer will change.:smile2:


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

What is this "friend" term you speak of?

Buuut seriously, not really. I kind of do, but they hardly ever respond to me and they're constantly ignoring me despite me messaging and quoting them. I guess I'm worthless, lonely trash even on SAS. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I have like 49 people on my friends list on here but I barely speak to any of them.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

The first person I ever talked to on SAS and I are friends. Or I'm pretty sure we are friends anyway. I don't really know how people see me.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

It depends on what you mean by friends. If you mean a list of people that you might have something in common with, then yes. But if you mean someone you can talk too and share with. Almost nobody.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

No, I had friendly chats with maybe 2 people briefly in private over the years here. That's as far as I've gotten.


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

There's one, but something about calling it a "SAS-friendship" wouldn't really feel right. Otherwise, no. I'm a recluse even on the internet.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Used to (maybe). Isn't it all fake anyway?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

indiscipline said:


> There's one, but something about calling it a "SAS-friendship" wouldn't really feel right. Otherwise, no. I'm a recluse even on the internet.


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

probably offline said:


>


----------



## Blue2015 (Jul 3, 2015)

PM me!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

indiscipline said:


>


----------



## Aloe vera (Apr 20, 2015)

I think I have friends on here. We aren't close. Friendship comes in tiers I suppose.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm trying. Trying really hard. It's not working though, replies just abruptly stop a few messages in.


----------



## Seiyoku (Aug 14, 2015)

I just joined yesterday but two people approached me that I'm now talking to and I consider them friends. And another friend I approached first. So, I'm glad I joined this site. Three is better than anywhere else I've been..


----------



## XRik7X (Jun 11, 2014)

Im trying to make some friends as well, most of the people that I talked these days have been kinda inactive... :/


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

No, i'm socially retarded even here.


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

I have a couple and I offer to be a listener and offer advice, I've gotten a few messages from strangers and I try and friend them to keep track of who they are but as far as being talked to on a regular basis the friends that I haven currently don't. The last time someone said hi to me was a few months ago.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

visualkeirockstar said:


> It feels more depressing. Especially when you see their visitor messages and they are having better conversation than what we're having.


Talk to me baby.

I like talking to depressed people. Lol


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Ntln said:


> They never last.


I tried, but they always leave. Like everyone.

I cri evrytm


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I have people that I talk to sometimes yes. I guess it's up to them to consider us friends or not.


----------



## Montee (Aug 8, 2015)

Nope, not even a single one. I'm tired of writing to people and trying to force conversation so that's not gonna change probably.


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

no even people with fake names on the internet ignore me the entire world hates me go ahead pm me dare you


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I highly doubt it. An unfathomable GTFO screams to me from afar when I'm on here, not worth it's time to eject me directly. It breaks my fingers and then asks me to carry my own luggage. I come back because the pain cloaks my desire to actually cohabit a piece of existence where I actually matter and belong. 

This is my brain. This is my brain. This is my brain.


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I'm trying. Trying really hard. It's not working though, replies just abruptly stop a few messages in.


Yeah, that happens to me also. You talk for a few days then you send a message but no reply for days. You want to send a new message but you dont want to come off as desperate. *licks lips 0)_(0


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

impedido10 said:


> Talk to me baby.
> 
> I like talking to depressed people. Lol





impedido10 said:


> I tried, but they always leave. Like everyone.
> 
> I cri evrytm


dude stop trolling


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

quewezance said:


> Yeah, that happens to me also. You talk for a few days then you send a message but no reply for days. You want to send a new message but you dont want to come off as desperate. *licks lips 0)_(0


I thought you were just taking a break from the game and stuff.


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

Kind Of said:


> I thought you were just taking a break from the game and stuff.


Well probably now since my trial ends in few days. I sent you a message telling you I was on a 14 day free-trial.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

quewezance said:


> Well probably now since my trial ends in few days. I sent you a message telling you I was on a 14 day free-trial.


Ah, sorry about that then. :/


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

:um


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

Kind Of said:


> Ah, sorry about that then. :/


Goddamnit -_-


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Twelve Keyz said:


> dude stop trolling


Id be trolling if i was joking. But im serious.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Twelve Keyz said:


> dude stop trolling


Sorry if you dont have a sense of humor. You were plain trolling, I was joking, its diferent.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

impedido10 said:


> Id be trolling if i was joking. But im serious.





impedido10 said:


> Sorry if you dont have a sense of humor. You were plain trolling, I was joking, its diferent.


genius.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Twelve Keyz said:


> genius.


Keep hating, I dont care.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

There was someone very nice on here who chatted with me a few times, they sent a lot of flower emojis. I can't remember their username though and they haven't contacted me in a while now.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I have good online friends who I made via SAS, but few of them come here anymore, and I befriended most of them 5-10 years ago. Have kind of lost that knack, but have fortunately been able to keep most of the old friends via IM, FB, blog or scrabble.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Made and few connections here and there over the years, but nothing lasted.


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

I actually did make a couple great connections with people on SAS, but didn't last long. My longest though, wasn't from this site and he did have SA. We began our friendship on a game called 'Roblox'. It lasted almost a year, but I messed it all up trying to get him to post a picture of himself or talk on Skype. He rarely talked to me after my attempts, then I got mad at him and ignored him for a week for not agreeing. 

It was a dumb decision and it eradicated our friendship. I'll miss those times we played together. :'(


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

TCNY said:


> two are flying over in october. im squealing like a girl on the inside :\ on the inside. i can finally show them my dead ants collection


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

zippy and his cucumbers.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

bad baby said:


> zippy and his cucumbers.


"I am truley sorry for your lots"


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> "I am truley sorry for your lots"


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I have enemies.


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

Fey said:


>


lol when youre older and don't want to kill me every 5 sentences ill write your name on a cup :b


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Fey said:


>


This made me happy.

Oh my little Jensen Ackles...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

bad baby said:


>


If @typemismatch sees this........:lol


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I use to, but they either left SAS forever or I don't talk to them anymore. I want to make news friends, but I've realized I'm a terrible conversationalist. If I try to talk with someone, it's just going to be a boring disaster.


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

TCNY said:


> lol when youre older and don't want to kill me every 5 sentences ill write your name on a cup :b


:kiss:


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

There's 3 friends I've made here over the years that I'm still in regular contact with, 1 or 2 of which don't even use the site any more (I think one of them comes and goes under different names.) That's rare though. Online friendships are usually temporary, which has been the case with the overwhelming majority of friends I've made here, which is understandable. This isn't intended to be a grievance about anyone.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

tronjheim said:


> Keiner mag mich.


Warum denkst du das?


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Orbiter said:


> Warum denkst du das?


Oh, you know, just being negative and all that 
Sorry, I can't reply in German as my knowledge is still very much basic.
Mein Deutsch ist schlecht im Moment.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Yes, there are nice people here. But I still have this anxiety (and it's in worse nowadays) even on here, so I probably can't give enough attention to them as I can't give to my real life friends, too.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

tronjheim said:


> Oh, you know, just being negative and all that
> Sorry, I can't reply in German as my knowledge is still very much basic.
> Mein Deutsch ist schlecht im Moment.


Oh, sorry to hear that man.
Though you seem to be doing good with your german.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I wish I had real friends on here. I really tired. I really failed. Nothing lasts.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Nope.*

I don't believe in friends through the internet.

Anyone I come to be fond of will at most be considered an *acquaintance*.

Can't say much about that, but I guess I have trust issues.

Anywho, looking forward to another good year here at SAS.

Toodles,

- T.R.G.


----------



## Nozz (Oct 6, 2015)

Not so far. I've only been here a few months though, so perhaps that will change.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

I've never had any 'friend' from the Internet. I've always thought Internet friendships and relationships need outside world contact in order to progress.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

why even bother with that **** anymore. everyone i ever befriend on here either leaves me or gets permabanned


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Charmeleon said:


> why even bother with that **** anymore. everyone i ever befriend on here either leaves me or gets permabanned


sounds like you've been hanging with the wrong crowd, sonny. You gotta find friends who love jesus. Bad association will keep leading you astray, brother.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I'm trying. Trying really hard. It's not working though, replies just abruptly stop a few messages in.


I'm still trying


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> sounds like you've been hanging with the wrong crowd, sonny. You gotta find friends who love jesus. Bad association will keep leading you astray, brother.


blah


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a few friends from SAS that I keep in touch with through facebook (not sure how active they are on the forum though!) , but on the actual forum I don't have many! I'm really REALLY bad at replying to private messages, lol!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Don't rightly know the devil has deciples round every corner ready to lead me astray ....


----------



## ND 123 (Jan 10, 2016)

No but I just joined yesterday so who knows.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

Nope. It seems like I'm a misfit among other misfits. I don't even bother to make friends with anyone online or in real life because I know it's just not destined to work out. I know that sooner or later people will just get bored of me or I'll say/do something wrong and that will simply be the end of it.


----------



## AddictedToTheInternet (Dec 26, 2015)

Why would someone want to talk to someone like me?


----------

